# MSN handle option?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How come is the other messenger handles an option to be put on the user profile but the msn messenger handle is not an option?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Its the way the software is written. Those parts of the profile are not really used here anyways.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

You can add your MSN screename to the Bio section of your profile. That's where I put all the stuff that doesn't have its own category.


----------

